# what's it name?



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

who can tell me?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Budapest tumblers I think.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Margarret .. I was drawing a blank! Here's a link to a site with some very good pictures of this breed: http://webpages.charter.net/budapesttumblers/

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Grandma, what big eyes you have!

These are so unusual. I had never seen them before.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

they remind me of those goldfish that got those popped out eyes..... makes me think someone hugged them too hard.

Sure look neat tho.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

budapest tumblers. Stork colored i think. worth good money


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Extra Terestrial Pigeons*

They sure remind me of "ET phone home". I think they are SO unique.


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks everyone !


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting looking birds I must say!!!


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

budapest short face


----------

